# calisthenics??



## mit37 (Jun 7, 2004)

I am going to forced to be out of the gym for the next month...so i was looking for a claisthenics workout plan..i am trying to cut up...I was wondering if anyone has a plan or knows any sites where I can find some exercises thank you...


----------



## plouffe (Jun 7, 2004)

*20 Yards at a time :* 

*1. Form Run* - Run at a slow/moderate pace, concentrating on proper form. 

*2. High Knees* - Knee's to the chest, concentrate on leg lift speed, not overall speed.

*3. Karaoke* - Foot in front, foot behind in a shuffle position. 

*4. Shuffle* - Shuffle at moderate speed, concentrate on hip position, and keep low. 

*5. Striders* - Sprint with proper form, large strides for distance. 

*6. Backwards Run* - Run backwards, nose over toes. 

*7. Power Skips* - Perform a skiping movment, but come off the toe for maximum height, while swinging the opposite arm for momentum.

*8. Burn outs* - Run in place as quick as possible for 5 seconds, then sprint around 100% with proper form.

*9. Jump + Sprint* - Perform a long jump, and as soon as the feet touch the floor, sprint. 

*10. Bunny Jumps* - Perform a squatting leap for distance for the 20 yards.



**Note :* I just wrote the list/descriptions up, correct me or add on if you feel I made a mistake, or have something to add. Thanks.


----------



## DanK (Jun 7, 2004)

"Burpees" is a good calisthenic exercise, at least, in the sense that they kick the crap out of me.

Basically it's a lot like a squat thrust but at the bottom of the squat thrust movement you do a pushup.... so basically you go from standing plant your hands on the grounds, thrust your feet behind you (you should be in the up position of a pushup), do a pushup, pull your legs in and stand up, repeat. I try to do the pushup and standing up motion in a single movement, doing the pushup with enough force to go from a pushup position to the bottom of a squat position in one motion. These wind me pretty badly and may not be suitable for people with rotator cuff problems (I don't know if they could cause rotator cuff problems, but I do know that this will hit your shoulders pretty hard).


----------



## mit37 (Jun 13, 2004)

thanx...i was going to do pullups for back but if their anything I can do for biceps? thanx once again


----------



## P-funk (Jun 13, 2004)

mit37 said:
			
		

> thanx...i was going to do pullups for back but if their anything I can do for biceps? thanx once again


chin ups


----------



## P-funk (Jun 13, 2004)

plouffe said:
			
		

> *20 Yards at a time :*
> 
> *1. Form Run* - Run at a slow/moderate pace, concentrating on proper form.
> 
> ...


 

bear crawls
inch worms
box jumps
steps
squat thrusts
squat thrusts to push up
plyometric jump push ups


----------



## mit37 (Jun 13, 2004)

thanx...does anyone know of any sites becasue i am looking for a weekly workout plan...


----------



## P-funk (Jun 13, 2004)

go to the book store and pick up any type of book like "the navy sela workout" or "marine corp. workout" or "army workout"...they aren't expensive at all and should be able to give you lots of ideas for putting together a program that will help you achieve a good level of fitness.


----------



## aztecwolf (Jun 13, 2004)

korean jumping jacks


----------

